# Jimmy Page plans to tour in 2015



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

News from Wiarton, Ontario....

http://www.wiartonecho.com/2014/11/05/jimmy-page-plans-to-tour-in-2015

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Wiarton is always the first to know.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Wiarton??

lol


isn't that where the groundhog pops his head up, every spring?


maybe he is on the inside track


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wiarton Willie is my hero. The Echo scoops a story. Who predicted that?

Fwiw, I was born in the old Wiarton hospital, once I was born they had to tear it down and replace it. ;-)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

zzzzzzzz.............


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

pagey's comin! look busy!!!! hahahahaha. wow, you know, i would love to go see him do his thing. that's jimmy page


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I know I'm cutting it kind of close but Jimmy's on the Late Show tonight. I don't know if he'll be performing or talking.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Last chance to see the absolute greatest rock guitar player and writer to ever walk this planet. Seventy years old it might be the last gig.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, no performance last night. He was there to talk about his new book and Dave showed some photos from the book and talked to Jimmy about them. Here's some video from the show:

[video=youtube;ea4rXvAQIJs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea4rXvAQIJs[/video]


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Gawd,,,that was a hohum interview. I see he is re-gurgitating the LZ catalog again. Coffers must need replenishing. This guy is the luckiest guitarplayer on the planet. When I think over-rated, he comes to mind.

CT.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

CocoTone said:


> Gawd,,,that was a hohum interview. I see he is re-gurgitating the LZ catalog again. Coffers must need replenishing. This guy is the luckiest guitarplayer on the planet. When I think over-rated, he comes to mind.
> 
> CT.


Id agree with you, although Stairway is one of my desert island songs.
Saw him jam with the foo fighters in a video....meh...not sure what ppl are expecting at this point. Time has marched on.


----------

